# Pringles Honey Mustard flavor



## Sentient (Dec 5, 2008)

Holy crap, I could eat these things endlessly. That is one damn fine potato chip.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 5, 2008)

I can't eat many Pringles at once anymore. I don't know if they started making them differently a while back, or if I've just changed, but if I eat more than a few of them, I start to feel kind of sick.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 5, 2008)

That sounds delicious.

The new Pringles they make, the ones that are all cruncy and stiff and come in a bag, those are amazing.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow I actually had one last night (yes, one chip and last night). First time I'd seen the honey mustard flavor before, my friend had them. 

It was pretty good, but I'm not huge on potato chips and other snackery, though I enjoy them from time to time. When I do eat chips, I prefer either Sunchips or Kettle cooked ones; the latter are ridiculously crunchy. 

Damn, now I want to pull a Bill Cosby: get delicious sub sandwich and put chips in it.


----------



## darren (Dec 6, 2008)

Pringles are not potato chips, rules UK court


----------



## Naren (Dec 6, 2008)

I love trying all the different kinds of Pringles. This flavor just came out over here quite recently, but I haven't tried it yet. One thing I like is that Pringles oftentimes makes a lot of Japan only flavors that are pretty cool as well.



darren said:


> Pringles are not potato chips, rules UK court



 Awesome.  Unfortunately that only really applies to UK fans, though.


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 7, 2008)

I like the "Cheesy Fries" flavor(which is like the older Cheesums, before they made them a total cheese chip), and the "Layered Mexican Dip".

The plain ones rock though, something about the classics...


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 8, 2008)

Can't stand the plain ones to be honest, too salty and flavourless for me. Do you guys get the gourmet flavoured pringles? Those are pretty odd haha. Sour cream and onion's the staple choice for me but I dig a lot of the flavours.

Unfortunately, pringles seemed to have fucking gone up in price.


----------



## thebhef (Dec 8, 2008)

> Pringles, he said, were made from potato flour, corn flour, wheat starch and rice flour together with fat and emulsifier, salt and seasoning, with a potato content of around 42 percent.


----------



## MrJack (Dec 8, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I can't eat many Pringles at once anymore. I don't know if they started making them differently a while back, or if I've just changed, but if I eat more than a few of them, I start to feel kind of sick.



I usually experience the same thing. I've only been able to eat more than a few of them on rare occasions without feeling a bit sick. They're good, but not worth the effects of eating 'em.


----------



## Sentient (Dec 9, 2008)

Toshiro said:


> The plain ones rock though, something about the classics...



 Agreed. I love the originals. 



FortePenance said:


> Unfortunately, pringles seemed to have fucking gone up in price.



I always get 'em at Walmart, where they're only $1 per can.


----------



## Se7enMeister (Dec 9, 2008)

when they came out with french onion and garlic ruffles i orgasmed, they are so fucking amazing


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 11, 2008)

I FUCKING LOVE THOSE.

by the way dude, do you guys have 'Grain Waves' in the States? cause they come in Honey Mustard too...and they are epic as fuck.

IMMA GET MEH SUM FOODZZZ OAR A SAMMICH


----------

